# Ausfall des Forums



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2005)

Aufgrund von Plattenproblemen kam es gerade zu einem Ausfall des Forums.
Nach den notwendigen Wartungsarbeiten läuft es jetzt wieder, weitere Wartungsarbeiten erscheinen aber notwendig. Dies wird im Rahmen einer geplanten Downtime in den nächsten Tagen erfolgen.

Eine entsprechende Ankündigung erfolgt hier.

Ich danke für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Adele (21 Dezember 2005)

Alles klar. Danke. Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum mein Rechner seit zwei Tagen mit netten Fehlermeldungen muckte, wenn ich mich in diesen Seiten bewegte. Attachments in pn's mochte er auch nicht hochladen.

Nicht desto Trotz:

Schöne Weihnachtstage Dir und allen anderen

Adele   

       :tannenbaum:


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2005)

Die Attachments liegen auf einer anderen Partition. Das kann also nichts damit zu tun gehabt haben.


----------



## Adele (21 Dezember 2005)

Partition auf meiner Festplatte oder auf Eurer?

Ein bisschen spinnert reagiert das System schon. Als ich etwa in diesen Thread schaute, war ich schon angemeldet. Als ich auf "antwort erstellen" klickte, war ich aber wieder abgemeldet und musste mich wieder
neu einloggen. Zwischenzeitlich gibt es auch immer wieder noch den netten Hinweis, dass die Verbindung zum computerforum unterbrochen ist.


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2005)

Ich bin am warten.
Habe den Server grade ein paar Mal nach einer Rekonfiguration restartet. Das hast Du vermutlich grade bemerkt.


----------



## Adele (21 Dezember 2005)

*Forum ausgefallen*

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Klappt wieder bestens. Ich wünsche Dir viele Geschenke unter Deinem Weihnachtsbaum, den es hoffentlich auch am Rande des Wahnsinns gibt

Adele :tannenbaum:


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2005)

Der Baum liegt schon im Garten am Rande des Wahnsinns


----------



## Adele (21 Dezember 2005)

Na dann viel Spass beim Schmücken..


----------

